# Tight Adductor  Magnus & Corrective Exercise



## dk8594 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've seen this dysfunction a ton in the gym (suffered from it myself) when people squat  so I wanted to share this video.   I've followed this guy for a couple of years now and his advice has always worked for me.  What I used to think were just the affects of age (back pain, knee pain, etc) turned out to be muscle imbalances.  Foam rolling, stretching, and corrective exercises as unglamorous as they are, have kept me in the gym and this video in particular  has done wonders for my squat and keeping the weight off my lower back.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=844hMalMDiU


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 27, 2012)

dk,
aside from foam rolling, what stretches and corrective exercises are you performing to help with this?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry man... nothing glamorous....just laying on the floor and bringing my knees to my chest and lunges.  Shit like this is boring as hell, but it keeps you going.


----------



## UG (Nov 27, 2012)

These are the types of things I do with everyone I work with regardless of what they do.  Not only does it keep you going but it makes you stronger as well.


----------

